# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Máy chà nhám đai

## ABCNC

Cái này đã được thiết kế lại từ góp ý của các bác trên diễn đàn (xem chi tiết bên chuyên mục điều khiển BOB, controller..sử dụng con 555), xin ý kiến các chiên gia :Wink:

----------


## culitruong

Bác chủ cho hỏi:

- Sao nhất thiết phải xài nhám ?

-Giấy nhám vòng bác định mua hay tự dán?

- Phôi bác định chỉ mài cho sáng bóng hay có yêu cầu khắt khe về kích thước không ? Ví dụ ăn 1 bát mấy giem.....

----------


## ABCNC

Mình mài gỗ nên dùng nhám, thay đổi được độ min. Kiểu máy này tự dán thôi a. Mình cần độ chính xác và song song nên gắn cái tinh chỉnh bằng bộ xyz ấy

----------


## culitruong

Tưởng bác mài kim loại.

Máy mài nhám thì củng đơn giản thôi, nhưng mà giấy nhám vòng  bán sẳn nó dán chồng mép nên chạy nó tưng tưng nhé

Thật ra thay vì dùng step cho nó phức tạp, thấy trong máy mài thì thấy người ta dùng cơ cấu bắt ông cu lít ổng lắc.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Tuấn

Không biết bác chủ làm đến đâu roài  :Smile:  Em gửi bác hình cái máy em nghịch nó đang chạy :



Chà bằng tay thôi bác ạ, tấm chà nó dư lày :



Bằng gỗ hay cái gì cũng được, muốn êm hơn bác dùng cái cục người ta hay lau bảng ấy ạ.

Bác để ý giúp em tốc độ bánh động bác nhé. Nếu chạy chậm quá tốn băng nhám lắm. Đủ tốc độ nó sẽ ăn vật mình muốn mài mà ít mòn băng nhám.
Bánh động em hay nghịch phi 220mm thì tốc độ 2900 vòng/phút. Từ đấy bác tính tương tự cho máy của bác, đường kính 100 thì tốc độ sẽ khoảng 6000 vòng/phút.

Bánh động em hay tự chế bằng cái nhựa mềm màu vàng trong trong í ạ, ngoài chợ họ gọi là PU thì phải, nó đây ạ



Thế bác nhé  :Smile:  à em thêm tí, cái nhám này trông nó chạy thế cũng không đến nỗi nguy hiểm lắm đâu ạ, em thử thò tay vào băng nhám lúc đang chạy roài, nó ăn vật cứng chứ vật mềm như cái tay em nó chê bác ạ, chả sao cả  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, diy1102

----------


## ABCNC

Mình xử lý gỗ để làm mô hình bác ợ, cần chiều dầy đồng nhất, do đó mài mình muốn sai số khoảng 0.1 thôi . Gỗ mềm nên dùng tay sợ ko đạt, về nguyên tắc máy mình đã làm y như bác chỉ dẫn  :Smile:  , còn cái bàn tay của bác mình thay bằng thanh nhôm chạy trên ray trượt + vit me có chỉnh trục z cho đảm bảo về độ dầy . Chắc mình phải gáp con cnc trc để gia công con máy này .
Cám ơn bác đã chỉ thêm vụ tốc độ và bánh động (là trục nối với mô tơ hả bác). Sẵn tiện, hình như bác rành mấy cái bình inox? Mình cần tìm 1 bình khoảng 20l, có các van như bình rửa xe bọt tuyết ấy, nhưng dầy hơn để chịu áp lực cao, bác biết đâu bán ko (miền Nam ấy), cám ơn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình xử lý gỗ để làm mô hình bác ợ, cần chiều dầy đồng nhất, do đó mài mình muốn sai số khoảng 0.1 thôi . Gỗ mềm nên dùng tay sợ ko đạt, về nguyên tắc máy mình đã làm y như bác chỉ dẫn  , còn cái bàn tay của bác mình thay bằng thanh nhôm chạy trên ray trượt + vit me có chỉnh trục z cho đảm bảo về độ dầy . Chắc mình phải gáp con cnc trc để gia công con máy này .
> Cám ơn bác đã chỉ thêm vụ tốc độ và bánh động (là trục nối với mô tơ hả bác). Sẵn tiện, hình như bác rành mấy cái bình inox? Mình cần tìm 1 bình khoảng 20l, có các van như bình rửa xe bọt tuyết ấy, nhưng dầy hơn để chịu áp lực cao, bác biết đâu bán ko (miền Nam ấy), cám ơn


Em ở ngoài bắc bác ui, bác chịu khó đi tìm bãi máy chắc có bác ạ, cẩn thận chút khi chịu áp bác nhá, chứa chất lỏng thì không ngại lắm, chứa khí thì cần kiểm tra cửn thựn tẹo :P

----------

ABCNC

----------


## culitruong

Bình chửa lữa của mẽo được không. Bao nhiêu lit thì không rỏ .

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

> Bình chửa lữa của mẽo được không. Bao nhiêu lit thì không rỏ .


Inox ko bac? vì mới chơi với hóa chất được, bình pccc thì phải chế thêm mấy đầu van, ngán vụ hàn, sợ ko đạt, áp suất cao nó văng ra thì chít  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Hì bác nói vụ nó văng ra làm em nhớ vụ cái chai argon nó bay  :Smile:  Loại chai áp 250 bar ấy bác. Đổ cái rầm một phát, cái đầu đập vào cái gì không biết, gẫy cái đầu... nó bay ... như tên lửa, xuyên qua vách tôn... bay thẳng ra đồng  :Smile:

----------


## culitruong

> Inox ko bac? vì mới chơi với hóa chất được, bình pccc thì phải chế thêm mấy đầu van, ngán vụ hàn, sợ ko đạt, áp suất cao nó văng ra thì chít


Tất nhiên là inox mới nói chứ, cái này nó gò nguyên khối, đầu có ren y như cái bình chửa cháy bắng sắt, trên có cái đồng hồ áp suất, còn bao nhiêu thì tớ ứ có rành. Bác muốn chế bom hay gì đó thì tốt nhất đi kiểm nghiệm (nghe nói thôi chứ củng chẳng biết ở đâu)

Có lần xem how it made thấy nó làm loại này, clip thì quên mất

----------


## culitruong

> Hì bác nói vụ nó văng ra làm em nhớ vụ cái chai argon nó bay  Loại chai áp 250 bar ấy bác. Đổ cái rầm một phát, cái đầu đập vào cái gì không biết, gẫy cái đầu... nó bay ... như tên lửa, xuyên qua vách tôn... bay thẳng ra đồng


Cái bơm hơi nó có 10kg/cm2 mà nổ còn chết người hoài đó bác, cái gì chứ mấy thứ này em hơi ngán nó.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình cần tìm 1 bình khoảng 20l, có các van như bình rửa xe bọt tuyết ấy, nhưng dầy hơn để chịu áp lực cao, bác biết đâu bán ko (miền Nam ấy), cám ơn


Bác cần loại dung tích bao nhiêu bác ? áp suất làm việc, mác vật liêu ( dùng cho xút, axit hay đựng gì ạ ? ) yêu cầu lòng trong bình có gì đặc biết không ạ ? Em gặp ở đâu hoặc đám khách hàng bên em họ không dùng nữa thì em xin họ cũng được ạ.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mua trái BOM inox đựng bia hơi thử xem!

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Cám ơn bác Tuấn, để mình xem lại các yêu cầu kỹ thuật rồi báo bác  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy bác ôi, máy chà nhám đai này có thể tạo bề mặt nhôm xước trước khi anod có được và đẹp không ạ

----------


## diy1102

> Mấy bác ôi, máy chà nhám đai này có thể tạo bề mặt nhôm xước trước khi anod có được và đẹp không ạ


Vụ này hỏi cụ nhatson là rõ nhất.
Em nghĩ tạo nhôm xước bằng máy chà này thì tốc độ chà chậm, nhám pải thô.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## culitruong

Tớ nghĩ chà cho nó xước thì cần gì giấy nhám cho nó vất vã, đá mài tròn là đủ rồi. Nhà ai củng có, lấy cục nhôm dí vào là biết kết quả liền.

----------


## diy1102

Bằng máy chà nó đều, láng, đẹp hơn chứ bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Em làm cái panel bằng nhôm nhưng kiểu gì nó cũng vẹt vài chỗ, đánh giấy nhám bằng tay rất ư là không đẹp, bác bảo dí vào đá mài làm sao đẹp được  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

> Em làm cái panel bằng nhôm nhưng kiểu gì nó cũng vẹt vài chỗ, đánh giấy nhám bằng tay rất ư là không đẹp, bác bảo dí vào đá mài làm sao đẹp được


Bác mua giấy nhám về dán vào miếng gỗ pẳng hay gì đó rồi dùng nó chà theo một chiều nhất định sẽ khá hơn đó ạ.
Ps: chà xước thì nên dán giấy nhám vào trụ tròn rồi chà, viết xước rõ hơn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## culitruong

Không biết bác làm gì nên khó hình dung, thấy có thằng tây nó làm cho nhôm xước bằng cơ cấu như cái máy bào gỗ (loại nguyên cái bàn, có trục lăn éo phôi từ trên xuống ) thay vì là lưởi bào thì thay vào bằng 1 cái máy mài đá.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Không biết bác làm gì nên khó hình dung, thấy có thằng tây nó làm cho nhôm xước bằng cơ cấu như cái máy bào gỗ (loại nguyên cái bàn, có trục lăn éo phôi từ trên xuống ) thay vì là lưởi bào thì thay vào bằng 1 cái máy mài đá.


Cách này hay đấy bác

----------


## onion

> Cách này hay đấy bác


Em đang cần dùng nên tranh thủ nghịch xíu.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CKD, itanium7000, nhatson, solero

----------


## itanium7000

Sản phẩm nó tạo ra đâu bác? Demo phát.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em làm cái panel bằng nhôm nhưng kiểu gì nó cũng vẹt vài chỗ, đánh giấy nhám bằng tay rất ư là không đẹp, bác bảo dí vào đá mài làm sao đẹp được


Bác dùng cái miếng xốp trắng trắng ấy, cuộn giấy nhám bên ngoài, rồi kê cái thước vào, tì cục xốp vào thành thước kéo nó sẽ thẳng ạ. Cái này tạo vết xước không đứt, bác muốn vết đứt thì phải chế cái máy thui.




> Sẵn tiện, hình như bác rành mấy cái bình inox? Mình cần tìm 1 bình khoảng 20l, có các van như bình rửa xe bọt tuyết ấy, nhưng dầy hơn để chịu áp lực cao, bác biết đâu bán ko (miền Nam ấy), cám ơn


Ở TP HCM có cty Phú Lợi hoặc cty Hoàng Lâm làm tốt được cái này bác ạ. Vật liệu họ có là 304 ( chịu được xút, xà phòng ) và 316L ( chịu được nhiều loại axit )  :Smile: 

@ bác ONION: máy bác làm đẹp quá  :Smile:  căn được em này phải nói là kỳ công cực kỳ  :Smile:  Em nhòm mãi chưa thấy cơ cấu căn cho dây đai vào giữa ở đâu ạ. Bác cho em nghía phát được hông  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới tìm được cái này, phụ kiện để lắp vào máy cầm tay như thế này (của TQ) có bán không mấy bác à:
www.youtube.com/embed/XFQoXAfD3KU

----------


## culitruong

Trong clip của bác: cái dĩa tròn tròn thì đầy chợ,  còn cái trục như cái xe lu kia thì tớ chưa thấy.






Ngoài việc thiếu cái điều chỉnh dây ra thì không còn gì để chê, nhìn lại con máy mình mà thấy tủi.

Vài hôm phải nâng cấp cho bằng chị bằng em mới được.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ABCNC

Máy bác Onion đẹp thía, 
E nghĩ cái tay inox ấy đã là bộ phận chỉnh dây qúa ngon rồi còn gì 
Dây đai dài ngoài việc lâu phải thay nhám, ko biết còn công dụng gì ko nhi?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Trong clip của bác: cái dĩa tròn tròn thì đầy chợ,  còn cái trục như cái xe lu kia thì tớ chưa thấy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ngoài việc thiếu cái điều chỉnh dây ra thì không còn gì để chê, nhìn lại con máy mình mà thấy tủi.
> 
> Vài hôm phải nâng cấp cho bằng chị bằng em mới được.


Cái chỉnh dây là cái ống nhún damper đó!

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái chỉnh dây là cái ống nhún damper đó!


Cái ống damper chỉ làm căng dây đai thôi ạ. 

Em hơi lạ là với cơ cấu này, khi chạy băng nhám thì xác suất băng nhám tự chạy ra khỏi máy hoặc nó xô về một bên là rất cao. Nếu chỉ dựa vào độ chuẩn xác khi gia công thì em nghĩ là rất khó ạ, chưa kể chạy một thời gian thì chắc là sẽ có sai lệch.

Bình thường 4 quả lô này phải có 1-2 cơ cấu chỉnh cho quả lô nghiêng về bên này, lệch về bên kia chứ ạ ? Nó lệch bên nào thì mình chỉnh cho nó chạy về bên kia.
Bác Onion cho xin cái video máy chạy để em mở rộng tầm mắt chút ạ. Thanks bác

----------

ABCNC

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Mới tìm được cái này, phụ kiện để lắp vào máy cầm tay như thế này (của TQ) có bán không mấy bác à:
> www.youtube.com/embed/XFQoXAfD3KU


cái này ở ngoài HN có nhiều lắm bác ah!

----------


## ABCNC

> Cái ống damper chỉ làm căng dây đai thôi ạ. 
> 
> Em hơi lạ là với cơ cấu này, khi chạy băng nhám thì xác suất băng nhám tự chạy ra khỏi máy hoặc nó xô về một bên là rất cao. Nếu chỉ dựa vào độ chuẩn xác khi gia công thì em nghĩ là rất khó ạ, chưa kể chạy một thời gian thì chắc là sẽ có sai lệch.
> 
> Bình thường 4 quả lô này phải có 1-2 cơ cấu chỉnh cho quả lô nghiêng về bên này, lệch về bên kia chứ ạ ? Nó lệch bên nào thì mình chỉnh cho nó chạy về bên kia.
> Bác Onion cho xin cái video máy chạy để em mở rộng tầm mắt chút ạ. Thanks bác


Bác quả là cao thủ nhám đai.  :Smile:  Bác có, chụp cho e xin cái cơ cấu chỉnh đó nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái này ở ngoài HN có nhiều lắm bác ah!


Có cái bánh xe màu xanh xanh đó không bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác quả là cao thủ nhám đai.  Bác có, chụp cho e xin cái cơ cấu chỉnh đó nhé


Hu hu .... bác lại mắng em rồi  :Frown: 

mấy cái đai em đặt mua thường nó linh tinh bác ạ, là đồ người ta gia công nên không chuẩn. Lắp vào cái thì dài, cái thì méo, lệch tùm lum.

Cái máy mài này có con ốc chỗ em khoanh đỏ, nó để chỉnh cho cái bánh cao su nó chạy ra chạy vào tí ti con kiến :




Con này giống hơn ạ, cũng có chỗ chỉnh em khoanh đỏ đỏ ý ạ:

----------

trungdt

----------


## Tuấn

> Có cái bánh xe màu xanh xanh đó không bác


Có bán bác ạ, nhưng nếu dùng nhiều thì cái này tính ra hơi đắt. Em làm thế này rẻ hơn ạ :

Bác lấy cái miếng đánh bóng bằng vải như thế này :



dùng cho nó mòn bớt đi  :Smile:  
Rồi cắt miếng giấy nhám thành hình tròn, khoét cái lỗ ở giữa, lắp đè lên cái miếng đánh bóng này rồi vặn ốc vào bình thường ạ. Cái lỗ bác cắt là để xỏ qua con ốc ở máy mài í ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Em up mấy cái ảnh đồ inox chà nhám đai chúc bác chủ sớm làm xong con máy chà nhé  :Smile:  kích thước tùm lum, cỡ 1,2m-1,5m chi đó  :Smile: 






Khoét tay mấy cái lỗ này em thấy nhục dần roài đơi, sang năm em cố gắng làm con cncplasma cho nó khoét vậy. Cắt laser lúc được lúc không, nản quá  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, nhatson, trungdt

----------


## ABCNC

Ui đẹp thía! con nhám đai của mình dự kiến làm mất 2 năm bác ợ.  :Smile:  Mà đai nhám ghép thành vòng sao cho nó liền mép (mí) nhỉ, có phải sử dụng keo sợi thủy tinh để dán mặt sau ko ạ?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ui đẹp thía! con nhám đai của mình dự kiến làm mất 2 năm bác ợ.  Mà đai nhám ghép thành vòng sao cho nó liền mép (mí) nhỉ, có phải sử dụng keo sợi thủy tinh để dán mặt sau ko ạ?


Bình thường người ta mài chéo vát cạnh xong dùng keo dán (Loctite 401 hoặc 502)

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Tuấn

> Ui đẹp thía! con nhám đai của mình dự kiến làm mất 2 năm bác ợ.  Mà đai nhám ghép thành vòng sao cho nó liền mép (mí) nhỉ, có phải sử dụng keo sợi thủy tinh để dán mặt sau ko ạ?


Cám ơn bác, nếu bác không chê thì bác thiết kế đi rồi em xem có chỗ nào cần chỉnh em chỉnh lại tí là xong thôi bác. Em nghịch được 6 con cho các loại công dụng khác nhau roài nên cũng có tí ti kinh nghiệm cho cái của này  :Smile: 
Em chưa dán được nhám đai bác ạ, ở ngoài này thuê họ dán cũng rẻ, cần đường kính bao nhiêu đặt hàng là 2 hôm sau mình nhận được.

----------

ABCNC

----------

